# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Përqafimi, më i fuqishëm se puthja

## HELEN OF TROY

Sipas kërkimeve të fundit shkencore të psikologëve të ndryshëm, mes dy trupave veprimi më erotik nuk është puthja, por përqafimi

E mbani mend përqafimin e nxehtë dhe sensual që Mishel Obama i dha bashkëshortit të saj natën e fitores së madhe? Pa mendoni pak për përqafimin e Humphrey Bogart dhe Ingrid Bergman-it në të famshmin film “Casablanca”, Të përqafuarit është një akt i mrekullueshëm, që fal e përcjell shumë energji edhe pa pjesëmarrjen e puthjes mes dy njerëzve që duhen dhe kanë lidhje me njëri-tjetrin. 
Një përqafim është një shprehje e jashtëzakonshme dashurie mes dy qeniesh që dëshirohen në mënyrë të parezistueshme. Nëse deri më sot keni menduar se lidhja e parë e fortë mes dy të dashuruarve, shprehja e parë e intimitetit të nxehtë, të sensualitetit është puthja, jeni gabuar. 
Mesazhi më i fortë, mënyra më intensive për t’i thënë partnerit “më merr”, “mos më lër kurrë”, “mos më harro”, nuk është puthja, por përqafimi. 
Dhe ky nuk është përfundimi i ndonjë përsiatjeje filozofike mbi ndjenjat e dashurisë, por përfundimi i një sondazhi dhe kërkimi shkencor nga një psikolog amerikan, i cili në një studim të tijin ka shpjeguar psikologjinë e pasionit në tërësi, duke u ndalur edhe te përqafimi, në veçanti.

Sipas këtij studimi të fundit, nuk është puthja, por përqafimi ai që arrin të transmetojë në mënyrë më të plotë ndjesitë që kemi ndaj partnerit tonë. Është përqafimi ai që na mundëson që t’i përçojmë shpirtit tonë binjak nevojën e madhe që kemi për të, dëshirën dhe gatishmërinë që kemi për të hequr koracën dhe mbrojtjet tona të brendshme e për t’iu dhënë tërësisht një akti dashurie. 
“Gjuha dhe aftësitë komunikuese të përqafimit janë të jashtëzakonshme dhe të shumta, dhe mbi të gjitha shumë të pasura”, shkruan psikologu amerikan në studimin e tij. Sigurisht që puthja intime në publik shkakton skandal, sikurse ndodh rëndom me VIP-a të ndryshëm, por megjithatë puthja nuk mbart aftësinë më të madhe komunikuese mes dy personave, përcjelljen e dëshirës për dashuri dhe posedim të tjetrit. 
Madje në këtë studim, përqafimi ia kalon edhe vetë marrëdhënies intime për nga tërësia dhe intensiteti i pasionit që përcjell mes dy qenieve. Përmes përqafimit me personin e dëshiruar, e kuptojmë më mirë se sa gjatë marrëdhënies intime sa është e dhënë ndaj nesh pala tjetër dhe se sa reciproke është në fund të fundit marrëdhënia.
Kjo sepse në marrëdhënien intime ndërfuten edhe ndjenja e instinkte të tjera që janë të përkohshme, ndërsa në përqafim ka vetëm dashuri, ose mungesë të saj. 
“Seksi është instinkt, ndërsa përqafimi është erotizëm”, 
thuhet në studim. Përqafimi na ofron shumë më tepër mundësi se puthja, apo aventura e një nate për të shprehur emocionet e fshehta.

Për ta kuptuar një gjë të tillë, mjafton që të shohim fotografitë e përqafimeve më të famshme të historisë.
Mishel dhe Barak për shembull: ai me flamurin amerikan në sfond duket i tëri në ekstazë e madje ka mbyllur edhe sytë për disa çaste, ndërsa ajo buzëqesh fort, duke shfaqur edhe dhëmbët dhe duke e shtrënguar bashkëshortin në krahë. Le të shohim një foto më të vjetër. 
Roman Polanski është ende i ri dhe ka përqafuar Sharon Tate, mikeshën e tij të dikurshme në vitet e hershme në Hollivud (ajo ishte ylli i mrekullueshëm kinematografik, që më pas u vra nga banda sataniste e Charles Manson). Në fakt, në këtë foto të dy janë të zhveshur, por fotoja është nga mesi e sipër. Ajo e shtrëngon fort në qafë, ndërsa ai e shtrëngon në mes. Sytë e saj janë si dy thëngjij të ndezur nga pasioni, ndërsa ai duket tërësisht i përhumbur në dashuri e gëzim.

Përqafimi e mund puthjen, por gjërat nuk mbarojnë këtu. Përqafimi është një art që duhet përsosur, nëse kërkon që të të falë më shumë kënaqësi. 
Dhe ky akt merr një rëndësi shumë më të madhe për çiftet që janë në krizë. Në këtë pikë, psikologu rekomandon përqafimin e formës A, pra atë kur ajo dhe ai mbrohen me njëri-tjetrin, shtrëngohen shpatull më shpatull, duke tentuar të formojnë një germë A, edhe pse me trupat ende në distancë. Vetëm kështu mund t’i japin mundësi vetes që të shohin nëse ndjejnë për njëri-tjetrin dhe kanë dëshirë për një bashkim të mëtejshëm. Vetëm përmes një përqafimi mund ta kuptosh nëse një marrëdhënie ka të nesërme, apo ka marrë fund ndërkohë.
Nevoja për të përqafuar dikë është shumë më e madhe dhe më urgjente se ajo për ta puthur.
Kur kemi nevojë për të ngritur moralin, apo për t’u ndjerë mirë, nuk është puthja në buzë ajo që ëndërrojmë, por krahët mes të cilëve ndihemi më mirë dhe nga të cilët marrim energjinë e munguar.
Për sa i përket reaksionit kimik që ndodh në trupin e njeriut në rastin e përqafimit, ai është ositocina, që transmeton një ndjenjë proteksioni, sigurie, stabiliteti, dëshire për ta mbështetur dhe për t’u mbështetur njëherazi te tjetri. 
Te femrat vihet në punë edhe hormoni i mëmësisë, që krijon ndjenjat e afeksionit. Shpesh kjo ndjenjë është shumë e rëndësishme edhe brenda një çifti të dashurish apo partnerësh, por sigurisht që vlen për të gjitha llojet e lidhjeve miqësore, apo farefisnore. 
Ndërkaq, ka edhe gjeste të tjera, të cilat përcjellin shumë emocione të forta, si të kapurit për dore, që gjithsesi ka një domethënie shumë më të gjerë se sa vetëm atë të lidhur me sensualitetin.
Të kapurit për dore tregon veç përkatësisë edhe një lloj partneriteti, shpreh dëshirën e ndërmarrjes së një udhëtimi së bashku, të të qenit përkrah njëri-tjetrit, të mbështeturit e njëri-tjetrit. Një tjetër gjest shumë intim, edhe pse jo aq i fortë sa puthja apo përqafimi, është kalimi i gishtave në flokët e partnerit.
Megjithatë, përqafimi është dhe mbetet akti më i plotë i një marrëdhënieje dhe i shprehjes së dashurisë mes dy partnerëve.

B..Gazeta Shqip..

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Mendimi im eshte se nje perqafim eshte sa per 1000 puthje 
edhe me i fuqishem se cdo gje tjeter......

----------


## Troyan.

shume e vertete :P

----------


## -BATO-

> E mbani mend përqafimin e nxehtë dhe sensual që Mishel Obama i dha bashkëshortit të saj natën e fitores së madhe?


E si të mos e mbajmë mend atë përqafim? Ato ishin çaste gëzimi të paharrueshëm, që janë ngulitur në memorjen e të gjithë njerëzve. Që nga ajo kohë jeta jonë ndryshoi plotësisht, sot jemi 10-fish më të lumtur dhe gjërat po ecin për së mbari.

Nuk mendoj se përqafimi është më i fuqishëm se puthja. Po të llogarisësh edhe rrobat, s'ka fare bashkim mes trupave.

----------


## xfiles

> Mendimi im eshte se nje perqafim eshte sa per 1000 puthje 
> edhe me i fuqishem se cdo gje tjeter......


yyyyyy, 1000 here,
ku e more frymezimin nga shkrimi shkencor  :ngerdheshje: ,

edhe per mendimin tim eshte e vertete.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> edhe me i fuqishem se cdo gje tjeter......


E sigurt 100 % per kete ? Apo supozim  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Mendimi im eshte se nje perqafim eshte sa per 1000 puthje 
> edhe me i fuqishem se cdo gje tjeter......


Varet sa force perdor ne perqafim.    :perqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Varet sa force perdor ne perqafim.


jo mo o perqafo o lere fare une e shtrydh tjetrin ta kuptoje perqafimin ndryshe sja vlen
psh perqafi dhe kur jepet dora duhet te kene force te forte....

----------


## Besoja

Përqafimi mund të jetë më i rëndësishëm por njerzit kanë dëshirë të puthen.Kësaj ç't'i themi?Apo...le të puthen.

----------


## [Perla]

Pse jo te dyja...?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Boy

> Madje në këtë studim, përqafimi ia kalon edhe vetë marrëdhënies intime për nga tërësia dhe intensiteti i pasionit që përcjell mes dy qenieve.


muhahahaha sa per te qeshur. Ndonjehere studimet e ketyre psikologeve te bejne  te qeshesh me shume se batutat e ndonje humoristi, qe e ka si profesion provikimin e te qeshures.

Sdq s'jam dakort.

----------


## FierAkja143

shi shi perqafimi...po ka perqafime dhe perqafime

besoj se ktu behet fjale per perqafimet e dyta  :perqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Jam plotesisht dakort qe perqafimi eshte me i fuqishem se puthja, dhe per kete nuk ka nevoje njeriu ta zbuloje nga ato qe thone psikologet....perqafimi nuk do te thote vetem eroitezem por mbi te gjitha pas nje  perqafimi, ndjen nje  force te perballesh me gjithe boten...te jep jete, te jep gezim, dashuri...te rilind..

Ndersa per sa i perket atyre qe nuk jane dakort, edhe ato kane te drejte, perderisa nuk jemi te gjithe njesoj dhe nuk kemi te njejtin koncep mbi Ndjenjen dhe Dashurine!

----------


## broken_smile

pas nje perqafimi si ky i pershkruar ne kete studim eshte e pamundur ti rezistosh puthjes...

----------


## symphony

> Jam plotesisht dakort qe perqafimi eshte me i fuqishem se puthja, dhe per kete nuk ka nevoje njeriu ta zbuloje nga ato qe thone psikologet....perqafimi nuk do te thote vetem eroitezem por mbi te gjitha pas nje  perqafimi, ndjen nje  force te perballesh me gjithe boten...te jep jete, te jep gezim, dashuri...te rilind..


Pajtohem me mendimin tuaj. 
Një përqafim pasionant, flet sa njëqind puthje. Këtë e kupton veç kush e përjeton.

----------


## Enii

po ta mendosh ne kete menyre , edhe nje shikim eshte miljona here me i fuqishem dhe erotik se cdo perqafim , puthje apo relacion trupor  .lol
e gjitha eshte ne mendje .. objekti me erotik ne bote loool
me mendje mund ti besh te gjitha dhe gjera qe ndoshta me trup sdo ti ndjeje njesoj

----------


## Gogi

Mirepo prap i qendrojme besnik, puthjes dhe sexit :d

----------


## Viola.V

Per mendimin tim puthja dhe perqafimi jane absolutisht te njesojta . Intesiteti eshte i njejte po ashtu. I vetmi ndryshim eshte se duarve ke mundesi t'ju japesh force , ndersa buzeve jo . Qe te dyja shoqerohen me njera tjetren . Si mund t'i ndash ato nga njera tjetra ?! 

Helenke , edhe pas nja 4 ore puthje nuk ngopesh se rrufituri ...ahahaha.
Mos "ma shaj" puthjen se ate e kam me shume qejf . Puthja te "rrufit shpirtin" nga goja  , ndersa perqafimi te "merr frymen" nga shtrengimi . Qe te dyja jane "torturuese" , por qe ta zgjasin jeten .

----------


## Viola.V

> Jam plotesisht dakort qe perqafimi eshte me i fuqishem se puthja...
> 
> Ndersa per sa i perket atyre qe nuk jane dakort, edhe ato kane te drejte, perderisa *nuk jemi te gjithe njesoj* dhe nuk *kemi te njejtin koncept mbi Ndjenjen dhe Dashurine*!


Yes* , do te doja te te dyluftoja ne kete drejtim : Ndjenja dhe Dashuria nuk jane Koncept ,ato jane forme energjie . 

Koncept eshte ( sipas fjalorit )

1-an idea, an abstract idea  
2-  philosophy   
 a. the sum of all the characteristic features of something  
 b. a theoretical construct within some theory  
 c. a directly intuited object of *THOUGHTS*

Meaning that *Koncept* is a thought , an idea , an abstraction etc..

Koncepti ndryshon nga njeri tek tjetri sepse ,ashtu sic ndryshon perceptimi nga njeri tek tjetri .

Energjia edhe pse ndryshon( me e madhe ose me e vogel ) ne thelb qendron po ajo. Ndryshon intensiteti por ne fund te fundit , emri nuk i ndryshon .

Pra me pak fjale , mund te kesh koncept te ndryshem ne THEORINE : kush eshte me i mire perqafimi apo puthja . Kurre nuk mund te kesh koncept te ndryshem se cfare eshte Dashuria apo Ndjenja .

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Ke te drejte, jam shprehur gabim.

Gjss kam njohur shume njerez qe  nuk e shohin thjesht vetem si Ndjenje por bashke me Te edhe si koncept, ndoshta jam edhe une nga ata njerez, nuk e di, thjesht po tregohem e sinqerte ne kete rast. Meqe po flasim per dashurine ne cift, mund te them qe jam akoma tek koncepti, sepse nuk jam ndier deri me sot e dashuruar, por mbaj akoma ne mendjen time si Ide ate Dashurine e Perjetshme. Kete nuk e kam perjetuar akoma, jam thjesht ne fazen e konceptit :buzeqeshje:  Eshte ceshtje e komplikuar saqe edhe une vete nuk e kam krejtesisht te qarte.
Dmth, ne mendjen time kam ate idealin e dashurise se perjetshme, por qe akoma nuk e kam provuar sipas asaj ideje qe kam une mbi kete lloj dashurie. 

Per perqafimin qe e quaj si me Sublim, nuk e kam pasur specifikisht per perqafimin ne cift, prandaj edhe kam thene qe nuk eshte domosdo erotizem. Perqafimin mund ta ndjej shume edhe duke dashur dike qe nuk provoj erotizem per te, qe mund te jete nje mik ose nje mike.

Keto gjera jane veshtire per t'u kuptuar, sidomos ne moshen time, dhe sidomos nga femra qe nuk di asnjehere se cfare kerkon realisht. 
Kjo teme ne fakt eshte me shume per te dashuruarit, keshtu qe une dal OFF!

----------

